# Cashmere Goats



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm new here, just over from Goat Farm Central, and I have a question about the size of cashmere goats. Currently I have 5 Nigerian Dwarfs -- I've heard the cashmere goats are a little bigger, but how much? Are they full-sized like a saanen or alpine? Also, the ones I am interested in getting have horns, whereas my nigerians are dehorned. Will they be compatible in the same pen? Anyone experienced with the general temperament of cashmere goats? 

Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Not sure about Cashmere. There are a few breeders here that raise them and can help you out. Be sure to bump your topic back up if you don't get your answer since posts can get berried pretty quick here. :wink:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you, Logan


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!

Do search in the search bar..put in Cashmere and you will have posts pop up with that word in it.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I know that Barbara at Timberwood Farm and Fiber raises both Nigerians and Cashmere goats, and they are penned together. She doesn't seem to have any problems (even with the amazing Cashmere horns and the disbudded Nigis). She's always been really, really willing to answer any questions I have on my Nigis, I'm sure she'd be glad to talk to you about her Cashmeres. You can contact her through her website:
http://timberwoodfarmandfiber.com


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Tina and Itchysmom! I've taken both your suggestions: there were two good threads here on TGS related to cashmere goats, and I hope to hear back from Barbara at Timberwood Farm.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome! Glad you could join us! :wave: I know Thunder Ridge Farm has two horned Cashmere does for sale (they are on goat for sale page two). They are in Kiowa CO. I do not know how big a doe gets, but I know that there are Cashmere/Nigerian crosses (Nigora) and Pygmy/Cashmere crosses (Pygora) and I belive that they would be smaller than a PB Cashmere. Good Luck and welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Lost Prairie! Good to see you here too! :wave: 
Since I started looking into the Cashmere's, I'm thinking about a gorgeous girl I saw over at a fiber farm in Colorado Springs. Not sure about actually going through with it yet, as we're still working to get set up with the girls we have right now. But looking sure is fun!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I heard back from Barbara at Timberline and wow, she was SO helpful. The info she shared with me really helped me to realize that I need to wait and do more research before jumping in (that'll be a first for me  ). And just in case others have similar questions to mine, Barbara confirmed that it is better to have separate pens for the fiber goats and the Nigerians, as the fiber goats are bigger and will push the smaller girls around. That's what I was concerned about -- so glad I asked her. Hopefully by next spring we'll be set up properly and by then I'll know what I'm looking for (and at) in a fiber goat.

Thanks everyone, for your kind input. :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oop -- Barbara is at Timberwood, not Timberline -- sorry.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm glad she was helpful for you. She's always been VERY helpful and knowledgeable when I've asked her questions. VERY nice lady... (and she has some nice goats...)


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Tina! Yes, she is very knowledgeable and so nice. The right person to ask about fiber goats! Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome the the goat spot :wave: 

I just wanted to tell you that I have raised Cashmere goats for 10 years. I can answer any questions you might have.

I want to tell you that the Cashkmere HAVE to have their horns. They are not like all the other goats, they have some Cashmere all the time, and it it gets wet it will felt, and the horns are the only way for them to release their body heat.

I want to tell you that they CAN be put with dehorned goats. I know a LOT of people that have the two together. In out county, I have kids that do the Cashmere project, and they also do Pygmy goat, Others have them with Dairy goats, and Nigi's. They do NOT have to be in their own pen. Cashmere are very easy keepers and I say go for it. If you see a doe you want get her.


----------

